# Turtle safe plants???



## cstmgp

Ok, I would like to grow some kind of simple plant in my turtle tank. It would have to be fast growing, edible (possibly nutritious), and able to stand somewhat arid conditions. The soil underneath can hold a little moisture, but the top layer will be dry, with a screen top.
I am going to try some grasses, but something with a little more meat to it would be great.
Shaun


----------



## Guest

what kind of turtle do you have....a box or tort? it depends because if you want something good for him, it will vary by turtle. Some good base ones are aloe, Chicks and hens, ice plant, ferns are good for hiding....just let me know what kind of turt you have and ill help ya out

nick


----------



## cstmgp

Currently I have a young box turtle, so we'll start with that. Later on I'll be getting a tort. They can eat aloe, and hen and chicks??
Shaun


----------



## Onagro

Congratulations on getting your box turtle! Actually, Aloe Vera may be toxic to eat. Ferns are mostly non-toxic, but will get stomped if you have a turtle who will get over 8 inches. It sounds strange, but box turtles in our area used to eat prickly pears and their fruit that we grew in the yard. I'd look in to hens and chicks though.


----------



## stchupa

cstmgp said:


> Ok, I would like to grow some kind of simple plant in my turtle tank. It would have to be fast growing, edible (possibly nutritious), and able to stand somewhat arid conditions. The soil underneath can hold a little moisture, but the top layer will be dry, with a screen top.
> I am going to try some grasses, but something with a little more meat to it would be great.
> Shaun


I was going to offer prickley pear (would need really good light to grow let alone fruit).

Let see, lambs quarter would deffinately grow (weedy) and become food.
Wonder berries would do about the same. Ground/sand cherries would do nice and stay short/compact. Sweet potatoes would look nice and can be pulled and fed when over grown. straw/blue berries may work?
Lettuces/spinich/kale would look nice until the turtles got ahold of it. Passion flower vine, but they get big. Pineapple. Moss if there are any moist spots. beans/peas. grape/cherry tomatoes. Asparagus (again get big but mostly the roots is what becomes worry some). Grass.

If you have mymecodias/hydnophytums you can feed the fruits of those and theey would do well in a dry viv.

All this would only be practical if you had 'mucho' light.......and I just don't know?

If you have a water area you could add some duckweed to it, which they would probably munch on.

You could throw some redworms/isopods ect. in the substrate for an extra protein treat


----------



## Ed

If the soil is moist, plant Hostas. They are non-toxic to chelonians and are a good cover plant. However I would not suggest keeping the box turtle and the to come later tortoise in the same pen. There are potential disease issues. 

Ed


----------



## Guest

> Congratulations on getting your box turtle! Actually, Aloe Vera may be toxic to eat. Ferns are mostly non-toxic, but will get stomped if you have a turtle who will get over 8 inches. It sounds strange, but box turtles in our area used to eat prickly pears and their fruit that we grew in the yard. I'd look in to hens and chicks though.


if you asked for advise for non toxic plants, i wouldnt tell you a toxic plant...i searched the internet and found a site that had a list of toxic, and non toxic plants for torts..sure enough aloe was on the NON TOXIC list...here is the site if you want to find some good ones to plant

toxic list: http://africantortoise.com/toxic_plants_and_flowers.htm

edible list: http://africantortoise.com/edible_plants.htm

ive used aloe with great luck in my torts tank, and hes not only alive and kickin, but very happy!! hope ive helped..

nick


----------



## cstmgp

You've been a great help, I simply wasn't sure of the meaning of your first post. I didn't figure you would suggest a toxic plant, but can never be to careful when the animal is at risk.
I am not keeping the tort with the Box turtle. We ended up getting a sulcata, and he has his own 20 long to start in. ( will have to upgrade a bit in the future,lol). I wish it was feasable to plant his tank, though it just wouldn't be conducive to easy care. I may throw a pot of ivy in there, as it will drape down over the sides.
Shaun


----------

